# Quincy playing outside with the puppies



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This boy amazes me!!! We let him go outside with the puppies, and he was magnificent. A little nervous, but he would jump out of their way and never stepped on anyone. I love him more every day!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/ZQ_0ZGyXoQs

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/_wkfx4guraA

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/ALiyhrUsWgM

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/3/b9Xd_BbdJsk

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/4/kt3USqcFJe4

And a few photos...I am really sorry if it feels like I am bombarding you all, but there are just too many awesome photo ops right now to not get tons and share them.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So cute! I just love the black ribbon pup!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> So cute! I just love the black ribbon pup!


Thank you. Black ribbon' s registered name will be Arreau's Morning Has Broekn, his call name will be Murphy and his going to live in Germany. His colour is unbelievable and he is a really nicely put together little muffin. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the way the pups chase mom around like little kids chase the ice cream truck 
Must be nice to have Quincy home!
Still love the little green collar.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They're all looking wonderful, Cherie!! It's nice to see Quincy home enjoying the new pups. It wasn't that long ago that he was that tiny. I really like the color of that black tie pup too. He is a nice deep color. I'm sure they are going to love him in Germany.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> I love the way the pups chase mom around like little kids chase the ice cream truck
> Must be nice to have Quincy home!
> Still love the little green collar.


Aren't they a hoot? Holly is really enjoying them now that it isn't all serious work. She gets out there, rolling around in the grass like she doesn't have a care in the world. Of course she rouses up her smell and puppies come running from all directions like...ohh...now's our chance...she's laying down.

It is wonderful having Quincy back. It is great to see how much he has grown, and incredible to watch him and Wiz with the babies. Such gentle souls! It was wonderful that Trillium and her family took him and looked after him so well, but I really missed him!

Green and I have a special bond. Don't know why, but we really have a thing for each other. He is the guy this litter with the big goofy grin most of the time.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Quincy soooooo much, he has everything I'm looking for in a black spoo! I hope I can get one that is just as amazing as this boy!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He's handsome and silly!

Nice to see the pups. They are looking great.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the little green guy too.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Quincy is a handsome boy! I still adore black collar, since he was born... his color keeps getting richer and more beautiful as he grows. No doubt his family in Germany must be thrilled with their little boy! 

Such beautiful puppers Cherie!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I love Quincy soooooo much, he has everything I'm looking for in a black spoo! I hope I can get one that is just as amazing as this boy!!


Just a hint Keith but Quincy will be getting new siblings next spring


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _They're all looking wonderful, Cherie!! It's nice to see Quincy home enjoying the new pups. It wasn't that long ago that he was that tiny. I really like the color of that black tie pup too. He is a nice deep color. I'm sure they are going to love him in Germany.
> _


Thanks so much. OMG.....I did not realize how much I had missed Quincy until he came home. He really does enjoy the pups. And they watch for him so they can chase him. It is rather funny.

Black's colour is something else. If he turns out good structurally and all of his testing is good, there are some interesting plans in the works over there. His new Mama is beside herself with excitement awaiting the day they will meet here. She is flying in on November 3rd and staying for several days, letting the puppy get to know her and get comfortable with her so the long flight home is uneventful. It is cool to be part of this.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks so much. OMG.....I did not realize how much I had missed Quincy until he came home. He really does enjoy the pups. And they watch for him so they can chase him. It is rather funny.
> 
> Black's colour is something else. If he turns out good structurally and all of his testing is good, there are some interesting plans in the works over there. His new Mama is beside herself with excitement awaiting the day they will meet here. She is flying in on November 3rd and staying for several days, letting the puppy get to know her and get comfortable with her so the long flight home is uneventful. It is cool to be part of this.


_WOW, Cherie. That is so exciting!! I am sure you will have a wonderful time getting to know each other and her getting to know her new baby! I sure do hope the puppy turns out as well as hoped. I will be following to see home things progress!_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Arreau,

Cute!

Re the one going to Germany...... How can you decide now which one is going to be the potential stud dog. They are hardly up on their feet so you can't really see movement and they will change structurally so much in the coming weeks. Shouldn't you wait until you do your puppy eval at 8 weeks to pick the right one to send to Germany?

Have you ever seen Pat Hastings Puppy Puzzle video? I found it very helpful in learning how to evaluate puppies. Also, have you considered having a puppy evaluation party where other knowledgeable breeders come in and help evaluate the litter? At my last puppy party, I had poodle show folks, but I also brought in a woman who breeds and shows Schnauzers and one who shows Manchester Terriers. I think it is helpful to have eyes outside the breed so that we don't get too breed blind regarding structure (e.g. poodle people might not notice that the puppy has no front!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Arreau,
> 
> Cute!
> 
> ...


I did say "IF" the puppy turns out good structurally and "IF" his testing goes well, that there are plans for him. The woman who has purchased him is quite prepared to have a wonderful, lovely pet in the event things do not turn out that he is the best choice for being offered as a stud dog. A choice had to be made at three days of age because she looked into things, and a dog with a docked tail cannot even be bred there. Stupid in my opinion, if the country the pup is being imported from allows docking. But, this is what she was told by the officials there. So based on everything she was told and everything she saw in photos, she made the choice which boy was to be left undocked. Now we will hope he turns out to be all she dreamed he'd be, but if not, she will still be happy, and so will I, because whether or not he is ever used at stud, he will still be trained for search and rescue work. And if that goes well, he will become a search and rescue dog. It is also my humble opinion that you have a lot of dogs in a pups background who all play a role in the kind of puppies that will be produced. Betty and Jenny (I have always been forthcoming about this) lack chest. On the other hand, Holly, their Mother, has one of the best chests I have ever seen in any Standard Poodle. So, there is a good possibility that Holly's incredible chest will appear in some of her Grandchildren. Holly does not have a good topline, but all of her kids do, so that came from somewhere in their background.

Regarding the lack of chest...we will see how that progresses over the weeks and months ahead. I certainly am not expecting miracles, because lack of chest seems to be a huge issue in all the Poodle colours right now, and always has been in the reds. Every handler I have spoken to told me the biggest issue they are seeing in Spoos right now IS lack of chest.

I would be apprenhensive having other breeders come in to assess vulnerable, young puppies for fear of what they could bring in on their clothes or bodies from their own environments. While I have a de-contamination process at my front door, other breeders could enter my home with a myriad of germs and diseases on their clothing. While I am not averse to the idea in principle, it would scare me.

I have learned to to follow my gut. While some felt that Quincy was not the best choice for me, I love what he is maturing into, and his handler also thinks he is a lovely boy and as long as his height continues to improve, will finish without any trouble. When he came here, I had some minute concerns about his angulation, but you can see from the videos I posted above that angulation is not an issue at all anymore. So, instinct and years of being around this breed play a part in what decisions are made. If the woman in Germany absolutely wanted a dog to breed, and that was her primary concern, I would have told her to go somewhere else, that it would be impossible at three days old to make that kind of decision. At three days old, we have no idea if the pups eyes are dark, amber, purple, or if it has eyes at all.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Now we will hope he turns out to be all she dreamed he'd be, but if not, she will still be happy, and so will I, because whether or not he is ever used at stud, he will still be trained for search and rescue work. And if that goes well, he will become a search and rescue dog.


Has this woman ever done search and rescue? I ask because again one would need to evaluate the working temperaments in a litter to pick the right dog. Not every dog has the correct amount of drive to do this kind of work. Picking a dog at 3 days old is just silly. I guess you could have left the whole litter undocked. Was this a consideration?



> Regarding the lack of chest...we will see how that progresses over the weeks and months ahead. I certainly am not expecting miracles, because lack of chest seems to be a huge issue in all the Poodle colours right now, and always has been in the reds. Every handler I have spoken to told me the biggest issue they are seeing in Spoos right now IS lack of chest.


Right. That comment was not directed at you BTW. It was an observation that breeders can get breed blind. In Poodles we are so used to seeing weak chests that it becomes norm. Having people outside the breed can help us do better evaluations in my opinion.



> I would be apprenhensive having other breeders come in to assess vulnerable, young puppies for fear of what they could bring in on their clothes or bodies from their own environments. While I have a de-contamination process at my front door, other breeders could enter my home with a myriad of germs and diseases on their clothing. While I am not averse to the idea in principle, it would scare me.


Puppies are evaluated at 8 weeks. Soon after they are heading out the door to their new homes. If they can't be handled by professional show breeders (who presumably wash their hands and remove their shoes), how can they handle the outside world?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Has this woman ever done search and rescue? I ask because again one would need to evaluate the working temperaments in a litter to pick the right dog. Not every dog has the correct amount of drive to do this kind of work. Picking a dog at 3 days old is just silly. I guess you could have left the whole litter undocked. Was this a consideration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she has done search and rescue work with three of the dogs in her past. She is confident that he will take to the training though not 100% confident he will end up being a search and rescue dog. While that is her hope, she has found the dogs who excel iin this area are usually females. So, we will wait and see.

No, leaving the entire litter undocked was not a consideration.

I did not realize, because you did not specify, that the litters you have other breeders assess are eight weeks old. At eight weeks old, they have already had their first shot, which would make some difference. I personally advise all of the people who add an Arreau puppy to their family to NOT expose it to any dogs or dog people unless they KNOW the dogs or people's dogs are fully vaccinated. And I recommend they do this until the pup has had it's third puppy vaccine and has had a two week wait afterward. Call me crazy, but I would rather be safe than sorry. Same reason Quincy went to Trillium's for four weeks after the dog show, so as not to cross contaminate and put this litter of pups at risk. So while eight weeks old is somewhat better in my eyes, there is still a risk until the pups have had more shots.

I am glad you mentioned you were not directing the chest thing at me, because I went back and looked at all the photos, and there has never been one posted of this guy's chest showing clearly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I love Quincy soooooo much, he has everything I'm looking for in a black spoo! I hope I can get one that is just as amazing as this boy!!


Keith...I know this boy does it for you and that we are on the same page. You WILL find one who is all you are looking for. Just hang in there. It will only be a year and a quarter until Quincy is siring kids of his own. Who knows...maybe one of them will be the dog for you!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Disa I'd LOVE to own one of your puppies, when I think of a what a European dog should look like all my mind can see is Charly lol XD

so a Quincy sibling or child would suffice my desire!! 

I was recently told by a breeder from my area ((well respected breeder at that)) that the BEST blacks are from cream/apricot/red backgrounds and I think thats clear in the way Quincy is turning out :]]]


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> Disa I'd LOVE to own one of your puppies, when I think of a what a European dog should look like all my mind can see is Charly lol XD
> 
> so a Quincy sibling or child would suffice my desire!!
> 
> I was recently told by a breeder from my area ((well respected breeder at that)) that the BEST blacks are from cream/apricot/red backgrounds and I think thats clear in the way Quincy is turning out :]]]


You are welcome to one of my pups or like Cherie said pups from Quincy 

Did Cherie tell you the news ? I am coming for a visit next summer. 
You have to drive up and meet us


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> He's handsome and silly!
> 
> Nice to see the pups. They are looking great.


He is a total goofball with the babies!!! I will be posting new photos this weekend because I am clipping faces today and tomorrow. It will be cool to see how their faces are changing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I like the little green guy too.


He is our little smiler. Tail is always going and his mouth is almost always wide open in a big, happy grin. There is always one who makes it REALLY difficult to say goodbye, and he is it this time. I am hoping he will be suitable for our Kitchener family, so he will only be an hour away and I can see him from time to time.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Disa I'd LOVE to own one of your puppies, when I think of a what a European dog should look like all my mind can see is Charly lol XD
> 
> so a Quincy sibling or child would suffice my desire!!
> 
> I was recently told by a breeder from my area ((well respected breeder at that)) that the BEST blacks are from cream/apricot/red backgrounds and I think thats clear in the way Quincy is turning out :]]]


Gosh, I would love to know who told you that because my experience has been just the opposite. I don't have a lot of experience with Apricot or Red, but the Cream gene seems to bring along a fading element that actually creates bad Blacks or even Blues. 

I think the very best Blacks come from breeding true Black to true Black.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Gosh, I would love to know who told you that because my experience has been just the opposite. I don't have a lot of experience with Apricot or Red, but the Cream gene seems to bring along a fading element that actually creates bad Blacks or even Blues.
> 
> I think the very best Blacks come from breeding true Black to true Black.


I think it was Terry Farley and I would have to agree. Torbec had some remarkable blacks who were the product of their black and apricots bred together. Stunning, inky black dogs. Nice to to be able to add some diversity to the pedigrees as well. There is nothing wishy washy about Quincy's coat colour. He is pitch black and is the product of a black Dad, apricot Mom.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There is nothing wishy washy about Quincy's coat colour. He is pitch black and is the product of a black Dad, apricot Mom.


I think that when people refer to "good blacks" they mean good *holding* blacks. Only really bad blacks or blues look faded before the age of one.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful red babies, Arreau !

I'm especially partial to the dark red, black ribbon pup with the loooooong tail !
Brings back such sweet puppy memories.

Quincy is also looking quite grown up and handsome. 
Know you are happy to have him home in Spoo Heaven :angel:.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Quincy is a handsome boy! I still adore black collar, since he was born... his color keeps getting richer and more beautiful as he grows. No doubt his family in Germany must be thrilled with their little boy!
> 
> Such beautiful puppers Cherie!


Thank you so much! Yes, black is quite the little stunner. His colour is beyond amazing and he is getting to be a very handsome goober. I am going to post some new photos tomorrow as I got all their little faces clipped this morning. Sooooo cute!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

it was Terry Farley that told me that, and he reiterated it today at the show I went too


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> it was Terry Farley that told me that, and he reiterated it today at the show I went too


Huh.... I still have to wonder about this. To get Black, Terry has to breed to Black. I would love an example of where he took a bad Black, bred it to a Cream/Apricot/Red and got good Blacks on the back side. Also, has it happened more than once with different lines? My Gracy comes from Apricot lines on her dam's side and I have to say that she is a terrible Black.

Keith, can you ask him?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> You are welcome to one of my pups or like Cherie said pups from Quincy
> 
> Did Cherie tell you the news ? I am coming for a visit next summer.
> You have to drive up and meet us


Disa...do you KNOW how excited I am about your impending visit? I am thrilled beyond measure! It has given both of us something to think about and look forward to! Keith has already said on FB that he will drive up for sure, and Barbie is thinking maybe her next trip will be while you are here. Sooooooooooo exciting! Quincy will be overjoyed to see you again, I am sure!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Disa...do you KNOW how excited I am about your impending visit? I am thrilled beyond measure! It has given both of us something to think about and look forward to! Keith has already said on FB that he will drive up for sure, and Barbie is thinking maybe her next trip will be while you are here. Sooooooooooo exciting! Quincy will be overjoyed to see you again, I am sure!


YAY  It will be so fun to meet all of you  
Cant wait..

We can just invite all and camp in your garden hehe


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awww


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Would you be able to post a stacked picture of Holly so we can see her great chest ?
With so many standards lacking this, I think it would be a great idea for people to be able to see what one looks like


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Winnow said:


> YAY  It will be so fun to meet all of you
> Cant wait..
> 
> We can just invite all and camp in your garden hehe


Oh my gosh DEFINITELY!!! 
I can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly's chest. The best photos I can provide at the moment. I hope you can see it. It is what my eye is drawn to because it is so rare.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Huh.... I still have to wonder about this. To get Black, Terry has to breed to Black. I would love an example of where he took a bad Black, bred it to a Cream/Apricot/Red and got good Blacks on the back side. Also, has it happened more than once with different lines? My Gracy comes from Apricot lines on her dam's side and I have to say that she is a terrible Black.
> 
> Keith, can you ask him?


I don't know if Terry has ever bred his dogs to a black, bad or otherwise I don't keep up on all of his breedings XD
but hes been breeding and showing since '91 so I feel safe in assuming he knows what hes talking about from his experiences alone 

but I'd be happy to ask him =]


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Oh goodie, goodie, gumdrops, Quincy's back home!!* I love his "paw lift" (saying, "hmm, not so sure about these little things") especially when the green ribbon puppy makes his approach.

What a living doll Quincy is to be in the middle of "nursery school" with all the sweet little pipsqueaks, tolerating it all so good-naturedly. He of course looks _fantastic._ 

I was so happy to watch the videos just now as I'm having poodle-playing withdrawal. A short time ago Chagall and I returned from a visit to his breeder where he romped with an apricot toy, two black minis, a silver mini and a black spoo.

My idea of heaven is definitely a pack of poodle and a some Double Pistachio Ben & Jerry's ice cream. In fact, with enough poodles around me, I could forgo the ice cream!

Chagall jumped at my computer screen when he heard your baby spoos squeaking. I think he thinks I snuck a poodle puppy home from the breeder's! Don't I wish. BTW, the breeder told me Chagall is _the biggest mini_ she's ever produced! She attributes that to some Russian ancestry of his. She had a really small one-year old black standard bitch there who she's keeping and Chagall was only inches off her size. Oh how I could live happily among oodles of poodles!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudel luv said:


> Beautiful red babies, Arreau !
> 
> I'm especially partial to the dark red, black ribbon pup with the loooooong tail !
> Brings back such sweet puppy memories.
> ...


Thank you Pudel Luv! These puppies bring me so much joy. They are pretty, bright, fun, wonderful!

Yes, black ribbon is quite the little looker. Sweet that he brings back memories for you.

Quincy was very happy at Deb's place. He and Betty-Jo and Jenny got along so well, and having three kids to play with I was worried he might be bored here, never thinking he would be this remarkable with the puppies. But he is relishing his role as Uncle Quincy and I get the feeling he thinks he is one opf them. I don't think he has a clue he is so much bigger than they are. He plays with them on their level and is so gentle and careful. What a boy. I am thrilled to have him home with is and the redheads.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you Pudel Luv! These puppies bring me so much joy. They are pretty, bright, fun, wonderful!
> 
> Yes, black ribbon is quite the little looker. Sweet that he brings back memories for you.
> 
> Quincy was very happy at Deb's place. He and Betty-Jo and Jenny got along so well, and having three kids to play with I was worried he might be bored here, never thinking he would be this remarkable with the puppies. But he is relishing his role as Uncle Quincy and I get the feeling he thinks he is one opf them. I don't think he has a clue he is so much bigger than they are. He plays with them on their level and is so gentle and careful. What a boy. I am thrilled to have him home with is and the redheads.


Betty Jo and Jenny have been missing Quincy (not to mention the rest of us). They weren't even playing together for a few days just moping around. They were starting to play around more the last couple of days so I guess its starting to get back to normal. They'll sure be happy when he comes to visit though.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures 
Are any other puppies going to show homes ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures
> Are any other puppies going to show homes ?


That will depend on how the new families feel about all of the coat maintanence, but lots are keen on obedience, agility and rally. So, hopefully some will go on in those areas and give uis something else to be proud of. I would never ask or insist that anyone deal with that coat. It sure isn't for everyone.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Oh goodie, goodie, gumdrops, Quincy's back home!!* I love his "paw lift" (saying, "hmm, not so sure about these little things") especially when the green ribbon puppy makes his approach.
> 
> What a living doll Quincy is to be in the middle of "nursery school" with all the sweet little pipsqueaks, tolerating it all so good-naturedly. He of course looks _fantastic._
> 
> ...


It is funny how everyone's dogs are so into the puppy videos. Apparently there is a ton of head tilting going on in homes all over the world thanks to these little gaffers.

You are so sweet. A pack of Poodles is my idea of Heaven too. It is a lot of work with the grooming, etc., but worth every second of aching backs and sore legs! All of my guys love me like nothing else on earth and make me feel accepted and appreciated every moment of every day. I have always felt this, ever since I was a small girl. I have been blessed to always have had Poodle love as part of my world. 

I cannot put into words how much I love Quincy. He is everything I hoped he'd be and more. He is such a good boy with the babies...patient, tender, sweet...he just plays with them like an old veteran at the whole puppy scene. I believe her thinks he is one of them. He plays at their level and they enjoy his company so much. It is a riot to watch one of them stalking him and running clear across their outdoor pen to "attack" him. THEY know he is different from them, because they can see him and each other, but HE has no clue because he does not look in mirrors. He has accepted them beautifully, and will be as sad as me to see them go on to their new families.

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That will depend on how the new families feel about all of the coat maintanence, but lots are keen on obedience, agility and rally. So, hopefully some will go on in those areas and give uis something else to be proud of. I would never ask or insist that anyone deal with that coat. It sure isn't for everyone.


I agree with this completely! I'm one of the oddballs who has a spayed bitch who will never step paw into the conformation show ring, but I'm playing around with growing a show quality continental clip on her!! :wacko: I know that if coat care ever gets to be too much for us to handle, I can happily grab a clipper and shave her down nekkid and it won't affect our success in the rally ring and I'm not squashing any conformation title dreams... I think not having the pressure of "MUST" grow a show coat "OR ELSE" makes it more enjoyable for me to try doing it in the first place. If I was REQUIRED to grow it (and title the dog) by contract I think it would make me crabby! :lol:

This "practice" time is helping me determine if someday I'd like to acquire a poodle to show in conformation for real, or if it's more enjoyable for my husband and me to pursue performance titles without the additional pressure/work/expense of keeping a true show coat in condition.

Another interesting facet regarding dog shows that I was discussing with friends this weekend is that those of us who are participaing in rally classes/practice/trials are very supportive of each other. We're truly friends who celebrate each other's successes and commiserate over NQ's... In contrast, I've heard so many stories about the conformation side being so much more extremely competitive, with not as much companionship and solidarity as I've been experiencing in the performance side of it.

Sorry to hijack your thread, Arreau!! Back to comments on your pics/videos!!  (Loved them, by the way!!) :lol:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean that there was any pressure on people to show them, I was just wondering because if none of the others were going to be shown why you didn't just leave the whole litter undocked for the woman buying the one show one.
Sorry!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that there was any pressure on people to show them, I was just wondering because if none of the others were going to be shown why you didn't just leave the whole litter undocked for the woman buying the one show one.
> Sorry!


I don't think Janett in Germany is entertaining the idea of conformatioin showing. I know she is planning on search and rescue training and possibly obedience work, but has not mentioned yet the idea of showing. And as far as the others go, one never knows. All of my past pups who have earned CGN's and are now in obedience were not planned, it just happened. So someone could easily decide to show after watching their puppy develop. I highly doubt it because most have children and busy lives, and I am pretty forthcoming with people about the amount of work show coat entails. But like I said....one never knows.

I personally am not ready to leave an entire litter undocked. I have two boys with natural tails so am getting more used too it, but having grown up in a show home, docked tails are what look normal to me. I know I will eventually leave tails natural, but am not ready yet.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw your videos on you tube the other day. Quincy is stunning, my Ilusion almost looks like him. I have videos on you tube, but my dogs are not freshly groomed. 
I love your videos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> I saw your videos on you tube the other day. Quincy is stunning, my Ilusion almost looks like him. I have videos on you tube, but my dogs are not freshly groomed.
> I love your videos.


Thanks Poodlelover. I thought they were similar when I saw your newest thread on Illusion. They are both lovely.

I am happy you are watching my videos on Youtube. I enjoy posting them and sharing the furkids with everyone. Thanks very much!


----------

